# 60" Plow on 2011 Midsize Ranger Crew



## DuluthMN (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if a 60" Moose County Plow will work on a midsize Ranger? I will only be plowing my own driveway... Strictly for residential use only. Thumbs Up


----------



## DuluthMN (Oct 3, 2011)

When I go to the Polaris website and build my own Ranger Crew 500 EFI, it specs out the 60" Plow... But when I build a Ranger 800 Crew it specs out the 72" Plow...


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The 500 Crew is listed at 58" wide, not sure what track width of the tires is... probably around 56", maybe wider? 

The 800 Crew is listed at 60" wide, the track width of the tires is probably 58" or wider. 

I wouldn't want a 60" plow on either one... especially the 800, unless I would never be angling the plow. 

IMHO, a 66" or 72" plow would be better on either one.


----------



## DuluthMN (Oct 3, 2011)

Man, I was really hoping the 60" would work, I can find all kind of deals on the 60" but no 66" or 72"!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, if you are only using it on your driveway, and it's not a "wide" driveway, and you feel you can plow with the blade straight most of the time, you could probably get by with the 60" if you have the smaller Ranger. With the blade angled, the tires on one side of the ATV will be riding in the snow. 

Good luck


----------

